# Displaying my collection with limited space.



## walkingstick (Apr 27, 2006)

If you have limited space for your collection, as I do,  try a rotating display.  Switch out your bottles on display, mixing the colors and sizes to make the display more interesting.  It also helps keep the peace if you have a live-in partner who is less enthusiastic about bottle collecting if you can find a way to display them with an artistic approach.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2006)

I do something similar but it's not intentional. I just like picking them up and looking at them. Maybe do a comparison for a question that gets asked or to post a photo. At anyrate, they hardly ever end up back in the same spot.


----------



## walkingstick (May 7, 2006)

> I just like picking them up and looking at them.


 
 I call that fondling.


----------

